# PPp this weekend - 23/24 June



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I thought i saw a thread about a session at Fishy's this weekend prior to the crash earlier this week?
I can't find it again.. but is anyone heading out?

Regards,
Cal


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Cal, Willytown tomorrow morning for pinkies is hopefully my weekend destiny. Good luck for those calm flat days coming up


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi guys

Good luck at Willy Poddy. My Friday is too busy now. I have a truck load of Yaks to get out and feel like Santa. (Actuly bad santa who only accepts cash and has rum on his breath)

I'm going to terrorise the squid population at Fishy's again on Sat morning and maybe Sunday. Rattle jigs at 10 paces.

The weather looks like being very quiet this weekend Those glassy, sunny, Winter days are on the way. It wont be long untill we have hit the middle of the year and the days get longer again. Thank Exxon for glogal warming and the eventual irradication of Winter. I love big cars and hot weather.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi PoddyMullet,

Have fun at Williamstown - unfortunately I need to be at work tomorrow. I will probably head to Fishy's this weekend, either Saturday or Sunday early morning 6:30 ish.
The weather looks great! 

Regards,
Cal


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy was thinking of going to Kirks Point tomorrow or Altona, Havent fished around willy for ages, where do you launch. What time are you going to hit the water, i might tag along if you dont mind.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

will try and get to fishermans on sunday, time , tide and family permmiting, will keep an eye out for other fisho,s,


----------



## mangrove jack (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi lostnoz sunday would suit me for a fish if you want to say were and time I can meet you their.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Unfortunately I am oncall again this week.

This doesn't mean I will be unable to fish, it just makes it more unlikely... but u never know. I am keen to try those jigs out.. even if i just walk along the rocks and give them a flick...

Hey scott... when can u come and fit my second scotty holder? 

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Ivan

When are you home?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I might be a chance to make it tomorow at Kirks Point, Altona or Willy, what did we all have in mind???

Whats the goss going around any pink stuff at Williamstown, what can we expect to catch at Kirks POint besides  calamari 

Milt,


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Scott. I'm home tonight from about 4pm till about 6:30pm and tomorrow morning/arvo...

IP


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll be doing the fishy beach shuffle tomorrow arvo. I should be on the water by 2 if all goes to plan, but chances are greater I'll be out there by 3. 
Leave some damned squid for me Scott!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Could be a starter for Saturday arvo or an early paddle Sunday morning. Pretty keen to catch up with you blokes and a see if my new secret squid weapon is as good as I think it is. Stay tuned for the squizzy's soft plastic squid hunter. The stink that catches the ink!


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like the last thread has disappeared. Saturday still looks like the pick of the two... I'll try and get out there amongst it between sessions of house hunting.

I'll either fit in a cheeky fishing session at Chelsea, or Pt Melbourne. It looks like St Kilda pier has been getting some good snapper of late as well... so I might paddle a bit further round than last time.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Dont know if ill be heading out this weekend.  Have some old info on Kirks Point for everyone to have a look at  .


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

ok.. my plans for tonight have been canned, so i'm home getting the yak ready for the weekend... i am a likely starter for tomorrow morning. early ish... aaaaaand. maybe sunday as well

ivan


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Was going to Fishy's tomorrow, but my old stamping ground at Reef Island in WesternPort beckons.

Plenty BIG squid are on the chew....or so I'm told. Biting best on silver whiting. Some are going 2.5kg! For anyone interested you go down the end of Soldiers Rd.

It's a beautiful spot.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

all packed, scotty's on the roof my new neoprene waders are hanging over the chair at the end of the bed and my special squid jigs await the fishy beach mosters of the deep...or shallow as the case maybe. Plan to hit fishys around 6.30 gotta be back on the road by 12 twelve, hopefully some of the mangoes may still be working the water on Sunday morn.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Ignorant noob question coming up....

Where is fishy's


----------

